# eye contacts



## ironlungs (Apr 17, 2015)

How many of you guys wear them?? What's your experience I'm thinking of getting some.


----------



## Monkeyboy (Jul 28, 2012)

I wear them always, never an issue. Your usually required to wear eye protection on most jobs these days; it sucks.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

ironlungs said:


> How many of you guys wear them?? What's your experience I'm thinking of getting some.


*Read this*


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Black Dog said:


> *Read this*


Oh c'mon Harry......that's a Canadian website..........that stuff can't happen to you guys south of us.:jester::laughing::jester:


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Monkeyboy said:


> I wear them always, never an issue. Your usually required to wear eye protection on most jobs these days; it sucks.


x2... Never had an issue.. Knock on wood...


----------



## Monkeyboy (Jul 28, 2012)

In reality, my contact saved my right eye. I was using a weed eater & took off my safety glasses. I started using it again, without my glasses, & a stone kicked up & spidered my contact. No damage to me, other than quite a scare. Thank God.


----------



## MadDawg (Jun 12, 2012)

Have been wearing them for 33 years, and I use daily disposables. I found that after the first week with the 30 day lenses, they were not comfortable.

I would recommend starting with dailies.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Monkeyboy said:


> In reality, my contact saved my right eye. I was using a weed eater & took off my safety glasses. I started using it again, without my glasses, & a stone kicked up & spidered my contact. No damage to me, other than quite a scare. Thank God.


How thick of contacts are you wearin?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

If you're able, laser correction is a much better option. A quick visit to a laser clinic will tell you if you're a candidate. My eyes aren't suitable for laser correction and I don't like contacts so I'm stuck with glasses.

Depending on your age, laser correction could also be the most economical. Most people get a lot of years out of laser correction and is cheaper than contacts or spectacles in the long run.

I was married to an optician who worked in a laser clinic and this is the advice she would give  .


----------



## Monkeyboy (Jul 28, 2012)

Gas permeable (hard contacts).


----------



## Glantz496 (Apr 28, 2014)

99cents said:


> If you're able, laser correction is a much better option. A quick visit to a laser clinic will tell you if you're a candidate. My eyes aren't suitable for laser correction and I don't like contacts so I'm stuck with glasses.
> 
> Depending on your age, laser correction could also be the most economical. Most people get a lot of years out of laser correction and is cheaper than contacts or spectacles in the long run.
> 
> I was married to an optician who worked in a laser clinic and this is the advice she would give  .


X2.....Got laser eye surgery myself almost 4 years ago, got rid of PITA glasses and the uncomfortable contacts, I couldn't wear them during certain times of the year due to allergies.


IMHO It is still one of the best things I have spent money on


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I just wear spectacles, never felt inclined to wear contacts from a vanity point. They certainly do not seem easier to use than chucking my specs on in the morning.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Got my eyes lasered 15 years ago, I would recommend it to everybody.


----------



## MadDawg (Jun 12, 2012)

I am holding out for the new eye surgery which is supposed to be approved in 2 years here in Canada. Basically it is a bionic eye, but the cost is expected to be about $3800 for both. Not much more than when LASIK started. It is being tested by an optometrist in Canada and will adapt as the eye ages, and they say 3 times better than perfect vision. 

I will try to find a link and post it.


----------



## MadDawg (Jun 12, 2012)

I hope this link works. 

http://www.cbc.ca/m/news/technology...ive-you-vision-3x-better-than-20-20-1.3078257

No surgery required.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I've been wearing contacts since I was 13. I'm totally used to them and don't even really think about them except when it's time to take them out for bed.


----------



## drewsserviceco (Aug 1, 2014)

FWIW. Some facilities I've worked in wouldn't allow contacts for safety reasons. There are chemicals/vapors that if exposed to the contacts they could either dissolve the contact causing much damage to the eye, or damage the eye outright. Also, something about the chemical getting trapped between the contact and the eye, then you not been able to flush it out quick enough to prevent damage.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

md, three times better, is like x-ray vision?:laughing:


----------

